# Russian Olive



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Here is my latest Russian Olive bowl my first was in 2011.

I have one coat of "waterlox" as the finish and will recoat tomorrow.








In the center is a large knot that I stabilized with CA glue. The bowl is about 9" dia and 3 1/2" tall.


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

Nice. I like the grain pattern of the wood too


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Sweet piece of wood.


----------



## Tilaran (Dec 22, 2012)

WOW. Do you know the botanical name of that tree ? I gotsta have summa that !


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Looks nice. I like the grain.


----------



## knika (Jan 15, 2012)

Tilaran it is: Elaeagnus angustifolia and from what I can tell they do not want it in Costa Rica.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Tilaran said:


> WOW. Do you know the botanical name of that tree ? I gotsta have summa that !


Try these out

http://voices.yahoo.com/russian-olive-trees-why-all-fuss-4590195.html?cat=32 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elaeagnus_angustifolia

According to these articles it is considered a weed.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Dominick said:


> Looks nice. I like the grain.


One thing I like about the grain is after sanding the darker figures sand away more than the light and as you run your finger across the surface it feels like a wave. I got my two pieces at our turning club raffle which we have every meeting. Members bring pieces of wood or something related to turning and we pay $2.00 to get in on the raffle.

Another invasive species is buck thorn it also has a very interesting grain which a member of our turning club makes what are called weed pots don't get excited the weeds are dried wild flowers, and he sells them to flower shop.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Bob Willing said:


> One thing I like about the grain is after sanding the darker figures sand away more than the light and as you run your finger across the surface it feels like a wave. I got my two pieces at our turning club raffle which we have every meeting. Members bring pieces of wood or something related to turning and we pay $2.00 to get in on the raffle.
> 
> Another invasive species is buck thorn it also has a very interesting grain which a member of our turning club makes what are called weed pots don't get excited the weeds are dried wild flowers, and he sells them to flower shop.


That's sweet!!!!
Got a lot of buckthorn around here. It's one of the hottest burning woods BTU. 
BTW I just notice your in the U.P. what part?


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Live near Crystal Falls, MI just west of Alpha.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Bob Willing said:


> Live near Crystal Falls, MI just west of Alpha.


Nice!!!! I have a cabin in iron river. 
Off FF hwy 16, 10miles south of Kenton. I'm going up there for memorial weekend.


----------



## ghost5 (Aug 19, 2012)

I just traded for about a dozen pieces of that. It doesn't grow here as far as I know. Love the grain,


----------



## Tilaran (Dec 22, 2012)

knika said:


> Tilaran it is: Elaeagnus angustifolia and from what I can tell they do not want it in Costa Rica.


After a little study I can see why ! Thanks for the reply.I'm gonna contact a few people on that side of the pond and see if I can get some slices for chefs knife handles.


----------



## ghost5 (Aug 19, 2012)

Tilaran said:


> After a little study I can see why ! Thanks for the reply.I'm gonna contact a few people on that side of the pond and see if I can get some slices for chefs knife handles.


Check on http://woodbarter.com there is usually some listed or you can put a post in the want to buy section.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Very nice bowl Bob,
really nice grain. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

Looks great


----------



## d.frana (Dec 15, 2010)

Looks great. Is the wood that dark naturally or did you stain or dye it?


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

It is slightly lighter the camera made it look darker. I just used waterlox.


----------

